
EU spends 600k euro to look for evidence to rein in U.S. tech giants - wrnr
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-eu-tech-antitrust/eu-looks-for-evidence-to-rein-in-u-s-tech-giants-idUSKBN22K2IT
======
wrnr
It's truly a shame these public tenders are invite only, I could have done a
lot of googling for that money.

